# Bussit > Kauko- ja tilausliikenne >  Veljekset Salmela

## onnikka-bongaaja

Pohjolan sanomat paljasti että Salmelalle taas isot mätkyt:



> PS 19.8.09
> Veljekset Salmela tuomittiin isoihin korvauksiin 
> 
> Linja-autoyhtiö Veljekset Salmela Oy tuomittiin heinäkuussa Kemi-Tornion käräjäoikeudessa maksamaan huomattavat korvaukset entiselle työntekijälleen.
> Korvaukset liittyvät työntekijän työsopimuksen laittomaan päättämiseen. Oikeudenkäyntikuluineen ja muine hyvityksineen Veljekset Salmela Oy:lle määrätyt maksut nousevat noin 40 000 euroon.
> Oikeuden käsittelyssä tuli ilmi, että työntekijän ja yhtiön välillä oli monenlaista erimielisyyttä vuosien varrella. Riitaa syntyi muun muassa vapaapäivistä ja työhön käytetystä ajasta.
> Vuonna 2006 työntekijä joutui pitkälle sairauslomalle. Sairauslomalta palattuaan työnantaja vaati työntekijää välittömästi terveystarkastuksiin. Työntekijä todettiin niissä työkykyiseksi. Yhtiö kuitenkin lomautti työntekijän samoihin aikoihin, vaikka käräjäoikeuden mukaan lomauttaminen ei olisi ollut välttämätöntä. Käräjäoikeuden mukaan yhtiö syyllistyi työntekijän syrjimiseen tämän sairausloman aikana, sitä seuranneiden lomautusten aikana ja terveystarkastuksiin määräämisen yhteydessä. Yhtiö muun muassa antoi työntekijälle kolme varoitusta tämän ollessa sairauslomalla, minkä käräjäoikeus katsoi asiattomaksi.
> Työntekijä purki työsopimuksensa keväällä 2007 työnantajastaan johtuvista syistä. Veljekset Salmela Oy:n mielestä irtisanoutuminen oli perusteeton. Käräjäoikeus asettui työntekijän puolelle ja määräsi yhtiön maksamaan hänelle viidentoista kuukauden palkkaa vastaavan summan.
> Veljekset Salmela Oy on ilmoittanut olevansa tyytymätön tuomioon. Asiasta tehdyt valitukset käsitellään Rovaniemen hovioikeudessa.
> ...


Salmela taas menetti isot rahat jolla olisi voinut vaikka ostaa uusia autoja  :Laughing:

----------


## ultrix

> Salmela taas menetti isot rahat jolla olisi voinut vaikka ostaa uusia autoja


Ainakin tuolla rahalla olisi saanut monta käytettyä autoa, eikös TKL:n jättiwiimatkin lähteny alle kymppitonnin kappale?

----------


## onnikka-bongaaja

> Ainakin tuolla rahalla olisi saanut monta käytettyä autoa, eikös TKL:n jättiwiimatkin lähteny alle kymppitonnin kappale?


Salmela todellakin saisi alkaa hankkimaan uusia autoja, vaikka jotain fiftyjä ruotsista, sopisi hyvin Salmelan reiteille. Näyttää siltä että todennäköisesti ko. firma menee piakkoin konkurssiin jos toimitusjohtaja Esa ei pian päätä hankkia uusia autoja...
Nuo deltat kyllä jotenkin vielä menettelee Tornio-Oulu vuoroilla, mutta onko nykyaikaa pitää tällaista autoa pitkällä linjalla? tässä ottamani kuva:
http://kalastaja.1g.fi/kuvat/Bussiku...almela_N24.jpg
Vm.1982 kutter ja 2000 km viikossa, aika rääkki ton ikäselle,
ja kohta jo vuosi 2010! !  :Laughing:

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> Salmela todellakin saisi alkaa hankkimaan uusia autoja, vaikka jotain fiftyjä ruotsista, sopisi hyvin Salmelan reiteille. Näyttää siltä että todennäköisesti ko. firma menee piakkoin konkurssiin jos toimitusjohtaja Esa ei pian päätä hankkia uusia autoja...
> Nuo deltat kyllä jotenkin vielä menettelee Tornio-Oulu vuoroilla, mutta onko nykyaikaa pitää tällaista autoa pitkällä linjalla? tässä ottamani kuva:
> http://kalastaja.1g.fi/kuvat/Bussiku...almela_N24.jpg
> Vm.1982 kutter ja 2000 km viikossa, aika rääkki ton ikäselle,
> ja kohta jo vuosi 2010! !


Toihan on moderni takatuuppari!  :Smile:  Kyllähän nuo vanhat laitteet kestää mitä vaan, raakaa toimivaa perustekniikkaa.

----------


## tkp

> Näyttää siltä että todennäköisesti ko. firma menee piakkoin konkurssiin jos toimitusjohtaja Esa ei pian päätä hankkia uusia autoja...


Taitaa firma mennä konkurssiin jo pelkästään sille määrätyistä sakoista, mitä näkyy putkahtelevan tasaisin väliajoin käräjäoikeuden päätöksien myötä....

Lisää voi jokainen lukea "naapuri"-forumilta

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> Taitaa firma mennä konkurssiin jo pelkästään sille määrätyistä sakoista, mitä näkyy putkahtelevan tasaisin väliajoin käräjäoikeuden päätöksien myötä....
> 
> Lisää voi jokainen lukea "naapuri"-forumilta


On se tj. semmoinen vastarannan kiiski (ei kuitenkaan ravintola  :Smile:  ) EU on suuri mörkö ja ammattiyhdistystoiminta myös, luottamusmiehet ovat aina tulilinjalla. Ja jos olet joskus ollut riidoissa, olet aina. Jääräpäisyyttään firmansa tappaa...  :Sad: 
Muistaakseni pari vuotta sitten Tornion oli saanut tarjouksia käytetyistä autoista Ruotsista, mutta isoherralle ei sopinut.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

Matkustajan ominaisuudessa luen mielelläni Salmelan painattamasta aikatauluvihkosta taksa-asioita. Esimerkiksi tämä:

"Kemi-Tornion seutulipulla voi ko. alueella matkustaa mm. Ouluun siten, että maksaa ensin seutulipulla Iin ja Haukiputaan rajalle (pysäkin nimi on pitäjien raja) ja sen jälkeen maksaa välin vaikkapa rahalla tai sarjalipulla loppumatkan. Paluusuunnassa maksumenettely on päinvastainen."

En ole missään muualla nähnyt vastaavaa. Jos asiasta jotain kerrotaan, niin päinvastaista eli että seutulippu tai kaupunkilippu ei kelpaa osamaksuksi kelpoisuusalueen ulkopuolelle matkustettaessa.

Salmelalla on muitakin taksaerikoisuuksia. Eläkeläisen matka maksaa saman kuin opiskelijan matka eli alennusprosentti on 50 eikä 30 niin kuin tavallisesti. Alle 2 km matka maksaa 1,5 euroa ja 2-4 km matka 2,0 euroa. Ainoa sovellettava matkatavaramaksu on aikuisen polkupyörästä perittävä yhden euron kyytimaksu.

Onkohan muilla liikennöitsijöillä samoja tai muita erikoisuuksia hinnastossaan?

----------


## ultrix

> Matkustajan ominaisuudessa luen mielelläni Salmelan painattamasta aikatauluvihkosta taksa-asioita. Esimerkiksi tämä:
> 
> "Kemi-Tornion seutulipulla voi ko. alueella matkustaa mm. Ouluun siten, että maksaa ensin seutulipulla Iin ja Haukiputaan rajalle (pysäkin nimi on pitäjien raja) ja sen jälkeen maksaa välin vaikkapa rahalla tai sarjalipulla loppumatkan. Paluusuunnassa maksumenettely on päinvastainen."
> 
> En ole missään muualla nähnyt vastaavaa. Jos asiasta jotain kerrotaan, niin päinvastaista eli että seutulippu tai kaupunkilippu ei kelpaa osamaksuksi kelpoisuusalueen ulkopuolelle matkustettaessa.


Ilmeisesti Salmelalla on asenne "ei se ole ihan niin justiinsa", mikä ei liene täysin harvinaista muuallakaan Lapissa: kuulemma Valtionrautateillä oli käytäntö, että Jt päättyy Rovaniemen jälkeen.  :Smile:

----------


## tkp

> Salmelalla on muitakin taksaerikoisuuksia. Eläkeläisen matka maksaa saman kuin opiskelijan matka eli alennusprosentti on 50 eikä 30 niin kuin tavallisesti. Alle 2 km matka maksaa 1,5 euroa ja 2-4 km matka 2,0 euroa. Ainoa sovellettava matkatavaramaksu on aikuisen polkupyörästä perittävä yhden euron kyytimaksu.


Jos Salmela kompensoi lipun hintaa kaluston ikään ja kuntoon nähden.... En minäkään kehtaisi täyttä hintaa ottaa asiakkaalta joka hyppää 30v vanhaan museobussiin  :Wink:

----------


## ultrix

> Jos Salmela kompensoi lipun hintaa kaluston ikään ja kuntoon nähden.... En minäkään kehtaisi täyttä hintaa ottaa asiakkaalta joka hyppää 30v vanhaan museobussiin


Eikös museokalustolla matkustamisesta pitäisi päinvastoin periä nostalgialisä?  :Smile:  Melkein voisin täällä Pirkanmaallakin maksaa pientä ekstrakolehtia Luopparille siitä, että pitävät Ysikutteria ajossa.

----------


## JSL

No en minäkään pitäis jossain Varissuon linjalla yhtään ton parempaa kalustoa, kaiken ne kriminaalit kuitenkin kyytissä ollessaan hakkaa kappaliksi. Ei se Salmela mihinkään kaadu, aina on uusia tulijoita kuskiksi.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> "Kemi-Tornion seutulipulla voi ko. alueella matkustaa mm. Ouluun siten, että maksaa ensin seutulipulla Iin ja Haukiputaan rajalle (pysäkin nimi on pitäjien raja) ja sen jälkeen maksaa välin vaikkapa rahalla tai sarjalipulla loppumatkan. Paluusuunnassa maksumenettely on päinvastainen."


Ehkä Salmela yrittää tällä kilpailla Kemi-Oulu-matkustajista VR:n kanssa?

----------


## kaakkuri

Hyvä jos edes joku kilpailee eikä vain peesaa Matkahuollon kartellia.

Pöljää vaan että kaksi joukkoliikennemuotoa kilpailee keskenään. Mielummin näkisi että joukkoliikenne kilpailisi kattavammalla tarjonnalla henkilöautoa vastaan kuin toisiaan vastaan samoista asiakkaista.

Mutta näinhän se menee kuin on aina ennenkin mennyt.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> Matkustajan ominaisuudessa luen mielelläni Salmelan painattamasta aikatauluvihkosta taksa-asioita.


Salmelan vihko ei kerro mitään yölisämaksusta. Sitä ei taideta periä. Se koskisi päivän viimeistä vuoroa Oulu - Haaparanta. M-P kyseinen vuoro lähtee 23.35 ja se sopii Helsingistä 16.06 lähteneen iiceen jatkoyhteydeksi. Se saapuu 23.09 ja kesemmällä eli ratatöiden aikana se saapui 23.23. Vuoro sopii myös paikallisjatkoyhteydeksi, jos on menossa vaikka Linnanmaalle. Koskilinjat tarjoaa vaihtoehtoista kyytiä linjalla 19 Toripakan pysäkiltä klo 23.40. Salmelalla on ennemmin perillä ja ei tarvitse raahautua Torikadulle. Kun olen tätä yhteyttä käyttänyt ja maksanut MH:n 44 matkan kortilla (alle 6 km matkalle), niin kortilta on vähennetty vain yksi matka. Koskilinjojen piippauslaite ei ole koskaan unohtanut veloittaa kahta matkaa OuluCardin sarjalipulta, kun leimaus on tapahtunut klo 23 jälkeen. Suosittelen tätä Salmelan kyytiä niin kauan kun sitä vielä on tarjolla. Matkustajamäärät ovat havaintojeni mukaan sellaiset, ettei liikennöinti voi kannattaa: viime tiistai-iltana 6.10. kaksi (toinen meni sentään Kemiin asti) ja edellisellä kerralla 9.6. (tiistai sekin) kaksi silloinkin.

Edullisten taksojen vastakohtana Salmela niuhottaa ikärajoista: "Myös 10-11 vuotiaitten matkustajien saadakseen 50%:n alennuksen kyytimaksuissa on osoitettava ikänsä kuvallisella henkilöllisyystodistuksella, muussa tapauksessa kuljettaja ei saa alennettua kyytimaksua myöntää." Kuinka monella sen ikäisellä on kyseinen todistus? Eihän sen ikäiset ole edes kapakkaan menossa. Jotain myönnytystä kuitenkin matkustajien suuntaan Salmelalla: "2-3 vuotiailta ei vielä vaadita em. kortin näyttöä alle 4-vuotiaille myönnetyn 100% alennuksen saamiseksi." Vielä??

Salmelan uusimmassa vihkossa on aikataulujen joka toisen rivin tumma taustaväri liian tumma. Aikojen ja paikannimien erottaminen on vaikeaa. Ovatko muut Salmelan 13.8.2009-5.6.2010 vihkoa lukeneet huomanneet saman?

Salmelan vihkossa lukee: "Kaikki kellonajat ovat Suomen aikoja. Alla tider är finska tider." Joskus aiemmin vastaavassa julkaisussa luki finska tiderin sijasta Finlands tider. Kukahan Salmelaa on konsultoinut? Minusta tuntuu, että yleisemminkin suomen kieli suosii genetiiviatribuuttia siinä missä monessa muussa kielessä käytetään adjektiiviatribuuttia. (Mielestäni sanaan atribuutti ei tarvita enempää t-kirjaimia, koska ne eivät vaikuta ääntämiseen. Sama koskee g-kirjaimia sanassa agregaatti. Allekirjoittaneen verenpaine nousee aina, kun näen mitä VR on maaluuttanut agregaattivaununsa kylkeen. Suomen kielessä ei tarvita mykkiä kirjaimia.  Kävin Kemijärvellä 19.9. ja muistikuvan mukaan agregaattivaunussa ei lukenut paheksumaani tekstiä ollenkaan. Jostain toisesta yhteydestä jääneessä muistikuvassa teksti kummittelee. Ehkä joku toinen tietää paremmin?)

OT: Yölisää ei peritä Kajaani-Suomussalmi-ostoliikennevuorossa, jonka lähtöaika Kontiomäeltä on 23.10. Saman vuoron "hiacebussiin" mahtui 4.7. polkupyörä, jonka kuljetus ei maksanut mitään. Hyvä palvelu on ilmaista tai se tulee kaupan päälle. Pohjolan Matka (joka ajaa saman välin isobussivuorot) kertoo aikatauluvihkossaan, että polkupyörän kuljetus maksaa 5,5 euroa. Mielestäni on kohtuutonta, jos matkatavaran kuljetus lyhyellä matkalla maksaa enemmän kuin matkustajan matka.

OT2: HelsinkiCard, TurkuCard, KuopioCard ja xxxCardit ulkomailla ovat turisteille myytäviä kortteja. Millähän perusteella OuluCardin nimi on valittu? Onko ajateltu Oulussa asuvaa englanninkielistä vähemmistöä? Mielestäni nimi on harhaanjohtava. Kyllä hävettää näin oululaisena.

----------


## onnikka-bongaaja

Eilen kävin katselemassa mitä Salmelan Simon ja Tornion varikoilla näkyisi.
Simon varikolla ei oikeastaan mitään uusia busseja olekkaan vain näitä lahti10 & 8Kuttereita yleensä, ja joitan poistettuja. Sitten Salmelan vuorolla Simosta Kemiin pääsin 8-Kutterilla  :Tongue:  
Tornioin Tallien tilanne yleensäkkin näyttää pahalta sillä siellä on jo enemmän poistettuja kuin ajossa olevia autoja. Uusin poisto on ->#16: Mersu, Heinola karossi vm.81-. Muita poistettuja tornion tallilla oli mm. N12,3,N9,43,N5,N15,47,54,44,N13,N3 ja 59. autoja poistetaan enemmän mitä tulee uusia. Nyt kovan kilpailun aikaan Salmela on ottanut ajoon kemi-tornioon nämä laatikko-wiimat joita muutenkin säästettiin aika pitkään. Muuten muita vuoroja kai ajetaan näillä kuttereilla yms. Oulun vuoroja yleensä ajetaan vielä näillä vanhoilla tuttuilla delta200:lla. Nyttemmin myös nämä uudet Starit ovat alkaneet enemmän näkyä linjoilla. Pahalta näyttää nuo kemi-tornion matkustajamäärätkin kun NET-matkojen autot aina täysiä kuin salmelan autot kulkevat miltei tyhjinä (ainakin päivisin ja iltaisin). Taitaa Salmelalla kohta jäädä nuokin ajot historiaan.

----------


## jpseppan

Bussipassireissulla tuli ajeltua myös Salmelan onnikoilla viimeisellä kouluviikolla. Vanhimmasta kalustosta ajossa näkyi useitakin Kutter8-korisia. Sen sijaan Lahti10 kilvissä ilmeisesti kaksi autoa, jotka molemmat varalla. Tämä tieto on peräisin pääkonttorista, josta ystävällisesti lähetettiin kirje joka piti sisällään ko. tiedon ja muutamia aiheeseen liittyviä lehtileikkeitä.

Eräs kuljettaja kommentoi että mieluiten korjataan Kuttereita kuin laitetaan Lahti10 matkaan, kuulemma Matkahuollon puolelta tullut Kemissä jo pientä huomauttelua Lahti10:en käytöstä.

Kaikenkaikkiaan matkat sujuivat mukavasti ja henkilökuntakin oli ystävällistä!

Ps Kemin 10-linjalla kiersi iltapäivällä vielä Gold Linen (ex Lahden Linjat) Wiima K201

----------


## Assamies

Amusella lähtisi kyyti Raswaretkelle Haaparantaan kotipaikkakunnaltani. Ajo-operaattori Weljekset Salmela. Lähtö l-as. klo 08.30.

----------


## Assamies

Hmm, tuon tiedon piti olla varma. Auto ei ollut kyllä Salmelan, vaan entinen porvoolainen peli. #6 on järj.nr. Mutta en kuolemaksenikaan muista nyt sitä kellä se on ollut. Rek.nroa en ottanut ylös. Kuski oli kylläkin entisiä Salmelan ajureita kertomansa mukaan.

Tällainen bussifirma kuin "Matka-Maket" taisi olla tämän bussireissun operoija.

----------


## aulis

> ...Pahalta näyttää nuo kemi-tornion matkustajamäärätkin kun NET-matkojen autot aina täysiä kuin salmelan autot kulkevat miltei tyhjinä (ainakin päivisin ja iltaisin). Taitaa Salmelalla kohta jäädä nuokin ajot historiaan.


Itse kävin viime perjantaina Torniossa junalla + Salmelan autolla, ja oli kyllä ihan mukavasti porukkaa sekä meno- että paluumatkalla. Meno oli noin kello 10 ja silti paljon pysähdeltiin pysäkeillä pitkin matkaa. Matkustajia oli mukavasti, olisiko noin 1/3 bussin paikkamäärästä. Paluumatka oli sitten noin 13 aikaan ja silloin oli melkein bussi täynnä - vapaita paikkapareja ei ollut yhtään. Suurin osa matkustajista oli koululaisia. Vuoroja menee myös niin usein, että taitaa pyyhkiä Salmelalla ihan hyvin ainakin vielä - kyllähän niitä vähennettäisiin jos matkustajia ei olisi tarpeeksi. Hinnoittelu näytti myös vetävän kemiläisiä ja keminmaalaisia Salmelan autoihin Gold Linen 10:n sijaan, onhan 2 vähemmän kuin 3.10, ja varsinkin alle 2km matkojen 1,5 on hyvin kilpailukykyinen. Että uskon (ja toivon) kyllä että Salmela vielä monta vuotta menestyy kunhan ei näitä sakkoja tarvitse enää lisää maksella.

----------


## tkp

> Että uskon (ja toivon) kyllä että Salmela vielä monta vuotta menestyy kunhan ei näitä sakkoja tarvitse enää lisää maksella.


Uutisen mukaan Salmela on myytävänä http://yle.fi/alueet/perameri/2011/1...a_2937511.html

----------


## aulis

> Uutisen mukaan Salmela on myytävänä http://yle.fi/alueet/perameri/2011/1...a_2937511.html


Voihan uusi omistaja jatkaa toimintaa, vai onko joku syy miksi ei? Mutta jos ostaja on toinen liikennöitsijä niin sinne meni kutterit sun muut  :Sad:

----------


## Junamies

Enpä ole kuullut uutista myynnistä ennen. Tuossa noita Salmelan onnikoita näkee ikkunasta päivittäin. Olen kerran käynyt testimatkalla Simossa edestakaisin Oulusta. Ei jäänyt välille. Minulla on sellainen käsitys, että voi olla firman jatkajasta pula, kun Veijolla, Esalla ja Ahtilla ovat ainakin useimmat lapset muissa hommissa. Ja ainahan voi tarjouksia kysellä!

----------


## aulis

Kaikista ihanin tilanne ainakin omasta mielestäni olisi, jos joku (linja-autoharrastaja tai muu) joka ymmärtää tuon liikennöitsijän ja sen toiminnan linja-autohistoriallisen arvon, ostaisi sen ja jatkaisi toimintaa samaan malliin. Kun tulisi kaluston oston aika, ostettaisiin vaikka viimeisiä Wiima K202:sia muilta liikennöitsijöiltä ja pistettäisiin ne kuntoon.

Jotenkin silti tuntuu, ettei tällaista tapahtuisi tässä maassa, mutta saahan sitä toivoa  :Smile:

----------


## Koala

Onko Salmelan matkustajista sitten niin suuri osa harrastajia että kannattaisi pitää ihan liikeideana ja pyhänä periaatteena liikennöidä ikälopuilla romuläjillä?

----------


## Mikle

> Kaikista ihanin tilanne ainakin omasta mielestäni olisi


Eihän mikään estä nimimerkki aulistakaan investoimasta tuohon yritystoimintaan ja hankkia firma pois kuleksimasta kun kerran myynnissä on :Cool:   No vakavammin noin vanhoilla vehkeillä tosiaan on historiallinen arvonsa, mutta niiden paikka on museossa ja harrastetapahtumissa eikä enää päivittäisessä liikenteessä. Luulen minäkin ymmärtäväni nostalgisen vanhanliiton kaluston päälle, mutten kaipaa niitä jupeksimaan ja savuttamaan jokapäiväiseen käyttöön.

----------


## jpseppan

Se olisi taas bussipassi taskussa, täytyypä käydä jälleen nauttimassa myös Salmelan talvikauden liikenteestä. 

Salmelan nettisivuilta poimittua:

5)  AJONEUVOT

5.1 lähiliikenteessä on joitakin matalalattiaisia linja-autoja ja enimmäkseen korkea-lattiaisia, koska ilman pakettiliikennetuloja  ei montaakaan linjavuoroa olisi ajettu

5.2 kauko- ja maaseutuliikenteessä pelkästään korkealattiaisia, koska ilman paketti-liikennetuloja ei montaakaan linjavuoroa olisi ajettu

5.3 lisälämmittimet ovat lähes kaikissa linja-autoissa

6)  AJONEUVOJEN  VARUSTEET

6.1 nykyisin yleensä lähes kaikilla matkustajilla matkapuhelin

6.2 lisäksi pakolliset varusteet

 :Very Happy:

----------


## Pulustaja

> Se olisi taas bussipassi taskussa, täytyypä käydä jälleen nauttimassa myös Salmelan talvikauden liikenteestä.


Jos vanhimmat autot kiehtovat, voinen antaa muutaman vinkin. Vanhimmat (eli 70-luvun) autot löytyvät Simosta, jossa niillä ajetaan lähinnä koululaisliikennettä ja seutuliikennettä Kemiin sekä vähän pidempää "koululaislinjaa" Ranualle. Torniossa ei vanhoja autoja aivan samalla tavalla näe, mutta toki autoilla #14, #42 ja N24 (ks. kalustolista) ajetaan Ouluun. Oulusta nämä biilit lähtevät yleensä 9.30, 16.15, 17.00 ja 23.35, muut lähdöt hoidetaan lähinnä 80-luvun lopun Carruksilla. Muista Tornion autoista sen verran, että seutuliikennettä Haaparannalta/Torniosta Kemiin ajetaan lähinnä Wiimoilla, mutta Rovaniemeltä Tornioon ja Tervolasta Kemiin ajavat Kutterit (N16 ja N3) avittavat Wiimoja keskellä päivää, kuten myös Ouluun ajavat autot.

----------


## jpseppan

> Jos vanhimmat autot kiehtovat, voinen antaa muutaman vinkin. Vanhimmat (eli 70-luvun) autot löytyvät Simosta, jossa niillä ajetaan lähinnä koululaisliikennettä ja seutuliikennettä Kemiin sekä vähän pidempää "koululaislinjaa" Ranualle. Torniossa ei vanhoja autoja aivan samalla tavalla näe, mutta toki autoilla #14, #42 ja N24 (ks. kalustolista) ajetaan Ouluun. Oulusta nämä biilit lähtevät yleensä 9.30, 16.15, 17.00 ja 23.35, muut lähdöt hoidetaan lähinnä 80-luvun lopun Carruksilla. Muista Tornion autoista sen verran, että seutuliikennettä Haaparannalta/Torniosta Kemiin ajetaan lähinnä Wiimoilla, mutta Rovaniemeltä Tornioon ja Tervolasta Kemiin ajavat Kutterit (N16 ja N3) avittavat Wiimoja keskellä päivää, kuten myös Ouluun ajavat autot.


Takapenkki kiittää, matka jatkui juuri Seinäjoelta Kokkolaan Länsilinjojen yövuorolla. Se Lahti10:hän se eniten kiinnostaisi, se kun on vielä kokematta, omassa nuoruudessa kun niitä ei enää paljon näkynyt  :Wink:  Ilmeisesti tuo Kemi-Simo se todennäköisin väli, koululaisvuorojen ohella. Kuljettaja X mainitsi kerran että Kemin Matkahuollolta olisi tullut pyyhkeitä sen käytöstä, mutta havainnoista päätellen ainakin vara-autona on ollut käytössä ko. välillä.

----------


## Pulustaja

> Se Lahti10:hän se eniten kiinnostaisi, se kun on vielä kokematta, omassa nuoruudessa kun niitä ei enää paljon näkynyt  Ilmeisesti tuo Kemi-Simo se todennäköisin väli, koululaisvuorojen ohella. Kuljettaja X mainitsi kerran että Kemin Matkahuollolta olisi tullut pyyhkeitä sen käytöstä, mutta havainnoista päätellen ainakin vara-autona on ollut käytössä ko. välillä.


Hieman epätodennäköistä se Lahti 10:n kohtaaminen on, itse asiassa toinen autoista oli ainakin viimeksi varalla Torniossa ja toinen sitten Simossa. Mutta toki on mahdollista, että Salmelallakin on nyt tähän aikaan autoja esimerkiksi luokkaretkiajoissa, joten linjoille voi päästä vanhempiakin autoja.

----------


## bussifriikki

Salmelan varikolla paloi kolme bussia

http://yle.fi/uutiset/torniossa_pala...autoja/7693345

----------


## tkp

Salmelan kuljettajat uhkaavat lakolla palkkasaatavien vuoksi http://yle.fi/uutiset/bussi_voi_jaad...akolla/8098751

----------


## tkp

Salmela on tänään asetettu konkurssiin http://yle.fi/uutiset/veljekset_salm...rssiin/8625430

----------


## MJG

> Salmela on tänään asetettu konkurssiin http://yle.fi/uutiset/veljekset_salm...rssiin/8625430


Salmelan liikenne on loppunut tänään.

http://www.ely-keskus.fi/web/ely/-/v...an-ely-keskus-

----------


## tohpeeri

> Salmelan liikenne on loppunut tänään.
> 
> http://www.ely-keskus.fi/web/ely/-/v...an-ely-keskus-


Ja kuten arvata saattoi, viikonloppuna ei ihmisten tarvitse liikkua mihinkään.

----------


## antti

Nyt olisi tilaisuus saada itselle aito Salmela-bussi. Konkurssipesän jäämistöä myy 
https://nettivasara.fi/productCategories/view/2
Että siitä vaan tarjoamaan....

----------


## TEP70

Nyt on enää yksi ajokuntoinen auto kaupan (N22). Jos kaikki huudot ovat todellisia, sulkeutuneista kohteista on kertynyt jo noin 40 000  konkurssipesän kassaan. Vielä myynnissä olevista kohteista on tarjottu siten, että 50 000  menee jo rikki. Ei ollenkaan paha tulos.

----------

